# Tobias Capwell on plate armour and knights in battle



## Brian G Turner (Oct 21, 2016)

Some interesting points of information in this:
Modern Medievalist-(tm): Tobias Capwell PhD. Arms and Armour Curator The Wallace Collection.



> Today we have the privilege of speaking to Tobias Capwell PhD. Noted Author, historian, jouster, who has become one of the world's experts on English Arms and Armour, and is a Curator of Arms and Armour at the Wallace Collection in London


----------

